# Dhea or not?



## hellokitty

I'm thinking about starting my 4th ICSI. I feel the other cycles may have failed due to the quality of my eggs! I'm no spring chicken!  I've been reading about dhea and it seems to be a miracle drug! I've brought some but for some reason feel slightly reluctant to take it. I wanted to get some opinions about it and see if any of you lovely people have had any experience of it, or what you think about it. I'm going to talk to my gp about it tomorrow then the fertility clinic, but I think I know what the clinic will say.
Thanks guys I'm just going bit   about it. This is last try and want to know I've tried everything!


----------



## gem236

HI Kitty 

I am on DHEA at the moment I started taken it last year in Feb after my first failed icsi cycle! I stared it again in Dec as I had a break from all the meds and treatment as it all got abit much!  I was told my my doc at the hospital to start it again 3 months before my 2nd cycle! It was my doc that described it to me and told me to take it! Everything I have read up on about it is positive for fertility, I have poor ovarian reserve so this will help with the quality of my eggs! Its all about quality now and not quantity as I over produced on my last cycle and had got 22 eggs, I wasnt on the DHEA at the time! 
My periods have been alot better and I dont have any really bad symptoms with the DHEA, the only thing I have noticed is my hair is a little greasy and I get the odd spots on my face and on my scalp but other then that all ok!
I would defiantly recommend them and I will keep you posted as I am about to start my 2nd cycle of icsi with being on the DHEA for the first time during treatment.
Good Luck with your decision and future treament   xx


----------



## hellokitty

gem236

thanks for your reply! did you start taking it at a particular time in your cycle or just start taking it when you got it?
i need to make an app with my clinic really, i think i'm stalling a little as i am a bit nervous about trying again. good luck with your next cycle. when do you start? i do hope this works for you sending you lots of positive vibes!!


----------



## gem236

Hi Hellokity

I started the DHEA straight away ya dont need to start it at a certain point in your cycle so as soon as you get it, get on it!! 3 times a day everyday!! 
I know exactly how you feel about stalling a bit as your to scared to go though it cause I had a whole year out! My fist icsi failed in Dec 2011 so we didnt have any treatment or meds for 2012!  I was to scared to go through it all again to get a no at the end! Also it put a huge strain on my marriage so to decide to go through it again is SO SO scary!!

Its going to work this time round though for both of us!! LOTS of positive thinking lets wish and   for a BFP!!

I have never had a positive test in the 5 years we have tried so it would so surreal!! 

GOOD LUCK hun stay in touch    x


----------



## gem236

Hellokity where are you having your treatment? Have you been offered the Eeva assessment this time round?? x


----------



## hellokitty

We are having it in Oxford. We had our first 2 cycles there and had 2 positive preg test but bled when would've been due af. So went to care in Northampton as Oxford didn't offer immune test etc but had our worst outcome of all there.. Have decided to go back as seem to have a bit more faith. 

Haven't been offered eeva and don't really know too much about it to be honest. Will ask about it and also gonna ask them to test my ovarian reserve before I commit to another cycle I think!

But Have decided I'm gonna call and make app tomorrow ! Eeeek!
Where are you having your cycle? 
I know that Manchester have had good results with dhea, but too far for us to go! Would love to keep in touch. Not telling anyone about this go so will be looking to these pages for support. 

We had our last go last may so has been nearly a year for us too. Another reason that I was stalling was that you have to wait a year to start adoption process following ivf and its nearly a year so big decisions to make but feel positive! 

Sending lots of baby dust your way!


----------



## gem236

hellokitty

sorry for the late reply didnt have this thread on notify!
I am having treatment in Chester&Liverpool! THey have had the Eeva system in a year no and swear by it! We have to pay but I think everything that can help us this time will be worth it!  
I have just started stimming today so its all from now!! The nice thought about it all is if it works for me this time I can say I started in valentines day :

Hope all goes to plan for you wish you lots of look, keep in touch and let me know how you get on! 
xx


----------



## hellokitty

Hi gem 

How's your stimming going!? Hope it's all ok. We've got our initial appointment on 27th so gonna ask about dhea and get my amh tested. 

Let me know when you get to your next milestone. Good luck xx


----------



## gem236

hellokitty

Bet your glad to have you appointment through   Defo ask about DHEA, you may need to be on it for 2/3 months before treatment but the wait will be good as the medication helps produce stronger eggs for you!

I am half way through stimming, got my first scan on Monday next week so hopefully everything is good to go after that! Got my egg collection date so its just waiting now while I do the injections and get everything ready! 
I feel so positive one min then completely freaked out the next think what if it doesnt work again  
Just hope with all the extra things we are doing this time will pay off! 
I have just got a Rose quartz necklace to help me along my journey so I hope that helps in the way it should 

Good luck for you appointment hope all goes to plan speak soon


----------



## tryingagainandagain

Hi girls,
Im taking dhea, self medicating as my amh was lower. had first app at oxford and the doctor told me to stop taking it as the effects are unknown. its a bit frustrating as i know clinics are prescribing it in the states but in the uk its not licensed yet. 

Reckon ill take it up to sniffing then stop for my cycle.

good luck with your cycles ladies, ive got my trial and base scan on monday and hoping to get started in march


----------



## Ravenblu

Hi

I've also been reading up on DHEA and the positive effect it has on egg quality but when I looked it up on Medline plus it said this "Hormone-sensitive conditions such as breast cancer, uterine cancer, ovarian cancer, endometriosis, or uterine fibroids: DHEA is a hormone that can affect how estrogen works in the body. If you have any condition that might be made worse by exposure to estrogen, don’t use DHEA." I have a small fibroid and I obviously don't want it to grow. So now I'm face with the dilemma of taking it and improving my egg quality but also making my horrid fibroid grow, or just chancing it and not taking it . I have read that co q10 is good for egg quality too and as yet I can't find any negative effects....

So if you have any of the above problems including pcos I'd seek advise before taking dhea.

Oh and sorry I didn't want to put a downer on things but I thought I'd give you the info that I had as I've been reading up on it too.

Good luck with what ever you decide x


----------



## hellokitty

Kascashewnut

Good luck with your scan on Monday. I have my app on Wednesday but sounds like they aren't so keen on dhea. 
Keep me posted about how you get on. I think I'll ask them to check my amh and go from there, although reading up it seems amh may not be the be all and end all as some people get bfp with low amh.

I am tempted just to get on with the cycle and leave it in fates hands.

Ravenblu
I don't have any other conditions that would be exacerbated by the dhea but it sounds like I'd be taking it against the clinics advice. I have tried all the supplements with no success. I was going to try this cycle with no supplements except pregnacare but feel like I'm  damned if I do etc. 

Good luck with your treatment. Where are you in your journey? It would be good to keep in touch. 

I'm not telling many people. My mum saw how much my last cycles screwed me up and although will be supportive if I do go through with another cycle, she doesn't want to see me heartbroken again so doesn't want me to do it

Take care girls! Baby dust to us all xx


----------



## Ravenblu

Hellokitty

This is just my personal opinion and im no expert but if I didnt have a fibriod I would definitely take dhea as it does sound like a wonder drug and by all accounts it takes 3 months for it to kick and improve your egg quality,  lots of ladies on here swear by it, along with a host of other supplements which you sound like you have aleady tried with no success which sucks  . I have chosen to take pragnacare, fish oil and co q10 but I have only just started with my ivf journey only finding out that both my tubes are blocked just 5 days ago. Ive read some amazing stuff on coq10, abit random but a trail was done on middle aged mice and it improve egg quality and resulted in the mice having more pregnancies with larger litters and on humans there is little know side effects apart from insomnia but I believe they are still testing it. Have you tried it?  Dhea is prescribed for fertility problems in the states and as I don't believe it's  been approved by NICE over here practitioners probably feel their hands are tied in advising you to take it but read up on the side effect, spots, deeper voice etc but you might not have any of these..again this is just my opinion.

As for me I've decided to take positive steps straight away and I have my 1st ivf appointment in about a month.  It's just an absolute mind field out there, between Acupuncture, Reflexology, Fertility Medication, supplements, vitamins exercise, eating clean and just about anything else out there to improve my chances ive read up on it, but I guess you have been through all of that too. Quite frankly if they told me that eating mud naked in Torrential rain while singing Kate Bush songs and flipping pancakes would increase my chances I would do it, but I'll just go for supplements and eating clean for the time being  

As for telling people it's such a tough one, my mum is a realist who is very straight talking so even though I can see her heart is breaking for me she would rather let me cry down the phone at her then think I'm keeping it all in, she just said that I had to try everything possible, simple words really but very effective.  As for my mates not too sure how to tackle them yet as there are 10 of us that have been close for about 25years and they all had kids naturally so I'm the odd one out. Mind you I did blurt out on Friday night at an engagement party to one of them that I wasn't able to have kids naturally as she just kept quizzing me as she knows I'm TTC, then the tears started and bless her, she was mortified but after a night of being questioned about it and why wasn't I drinking I just broke down . I think I will tell them once I can talk about it with out welling up... How have your friends taken it, do they have children?

I glad you have found the funding for another try as there is always hope, it would be good to keep in touch too as I'm a complete newbie with the ivf even tho I'm been TTC for a while. Hugh baby sticking dust to you too.

Let me know what you decide to do x


----------



## hellokitty

Ravenblu 

It is a difficult journey. I think you're right you would do anything if you think it's gonna work! I have tried everything but singing to Kate bush in the rain sounds interesting!  I carry a frog with me as this is the Egyptian symbol for fertility and its called lily   I have said that if I ever am lucky enough to have a girl lily will be somewhere in her name! Talk about optimism!

I've ordered my Q10 and am gonna take that. Still ummimg and ahhing about dhea. I know Manchester fertility are using it. I might email them for advice, couldn't hurt

As for my friends I've been lucky or unlucky depending on how you look at it, but I've got friends in same situation. One girl had 5 attempts then went to argc and had success but I feel I can't talk to her about it anymore, I feel like I don't want to remind her what she went through and she's moved on. There are other friends who also have their own stories. I'm gonna keep it to myself bar the few who already know. I have quite a physical job so I've had to tell them as I'll need to be on light duties.

I was the same as you I more or less called for my first app the day after I found out my tubes were blocked! Luckily we had the money to go for it. We are not entitled to nhs funding which sucks!

I've lost a stone in weight and am trying to eat healthily!  Brazil nuts are meant to be good as they are high in protein and drinking milk is good too! I'm also drinking about 2 litres of water a day. Forever on the loo! We also are ttc naturally although I know it would be a miracle, the only good thing is I am still ovulating if my wee sticks are accurate. So there are eggs there! It's a bugger not knowing the quality. 

I've read that having your tubes removed if they're blocked is also meant to increase the chances of ivf success. Sounds crazy and extreme but I'm gonna ask at the clinic tomorrow.

Take care fingers crossed this is our year!


----------



## Ravenblu

Hellokitty

Awe i wanna frog too!! It's bizarre the things we hold to give us hope, my sister is very spiritual and give me a fertility stone that I keep in my purse and I've started to were a rose quart bracelet, my DP thinks I'm losing the plot   and I think we all do the name thing, but yours holds a special meaning, it's lovely.

It's funny you should mention about your job as mine is very physically demanding too and I rang work today to see if I could get short planned annual leave for scans extra, they seem to be pretty flexible as there have been at lease 2 other people I know of thats had ivf.

Also with the whole blocked tube thing when I had my HGS last week I didn't ask what my tubes were blocked with so like you I have been reading about having my tubes clipped/removed to increase my chances as I though if I had hydrosalpix to take them out would be a better option.  Not knowing was stressing me out so I rang the fertility nurse today and she was amazing! Told me that I didn't have hydrosalpix as they would have seen that on the scan, she advised against DHEA which was ok as I'm not taking that anyway coz of the fibroid, said the coq10 and fish oils were fine with the prenancare and to stop freaking out! So do u know what your tubes are blocked with?  I've also started playing fertility meditation at night to relax me, and it must be working as I do feel more chilled out (not wanting to strangle my DP when he laughs at all my alternative ways to help myself with fertility) have you tried anything like that. I know it's not going to get me pregnant I just want something to help me with my stress levels coz at the moment I'm so angry my blood is boiling or I'm a crying rocking mess in the corner, there no middle ground  

I was thinking about your decision not to really tell anyone about your next cycle and I completely understand. It must be so draining for you to confide in people then have to tell them your sad news, I think I would be the same but I will support you as will 1000's of others on here. We just have to be forward thinking and stay positive, visualise what we want and just take each step as it comes. Some people's journeys are longer then others but hopefully we will both have a happy ending. I'm sending you massive good vibes!!

Let me know what they say at the clinic about dhea, I'm really interested to know.


----------



## tryingagainandagain

I think i probably ran in the rain naked to kate bush already  my coping strategy is mainly to throw myself into fitness, have a wee cry at af and then be nothing but positive. i read every bible including spirit babies - communicating with your unborn baby! where did you source your meditation cd id be well into that; i use music to relax.

Definitely not telling anyone about the cycle. my work, my folks, two friends and siblings know, but not when. Ive found they cant understand the emotion or level of intensity, so the support just isnt helpful.

so im stopping dhea at stims. stopping coq10 after ov / transfer. but will take dha throughout. other than that its prenats and the healthy clean living with a bit of chocolate thrown in for relaxation 

where are you both on your journey? my baseline scan was ok; 7 + 8 follies and lining good. start down reg (edit) April 6 - got my dates mixed up, not a good start!! lol

more on dhea http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=298166.0


----------



## hellokitty

Well I had my appointment in Oxford. I'll write it in points so I don't forget

A. Dhea I can take it if I want but not to tell him! There's no quantitive research
B. should I take aspirin, no as my blood test show I don't need it
C. Tubes. Only if they are blocked/leaking fluid as that could be toxic to the foetus, so as no fluid has been observed on my previous scans. I probably don't need anything that drastic! Phew!
D. Endometrial scratch. They don't do it in Oxford but are looking to introduce it. Could see if I could get it done at another clinic, I suppose
E. AMH, he would've advised it if this was our first go at ivf but has asked for me to have my fsh done as this is still a good indicator of eggs! He said my last result was good but that was in 2011!

So I need my fsh up to day 6 of my next cycle so that should be 2 weeks time then a baseline scan and if that's ok we can start!

Kascashewnut- 11 days eeeek! It does come round quick! I see that oxford have changed to gonal f for stimming
It'll be interesting to see if the dhea makes a difference

Ravenblu my tubes are scarred from a probable infection. I haven't tried any relaxation. I was a complete mess.. I am a paediatric staff nurse, but found it so hard to do my job, the stress the lack of support from management I fell to pieces. Ended up on anti depressants and sleeping pills, but I changed my job to something with zero stress and came off my medication in nov. so feel so much more chilled and relaxed at the mo. I bought a hypnotherapy cd from eBay to help with anxiety and sleep and that was fab, it was cheap too, which always helps. I'm gonna look to see if there are any from the same guy to do with fertility. Although can you let me know which cd you have too!

I am more than adamant now I'm not gonna tell many friends as one of my close friends had a mc at 22 weeks on Monday and its upset us all, so it's a difficult time for us as a group of friends so I don't want to add to the anxiety really.

Speak to you soon guys xxx


----------



## Ravenblu

Hey ladies,

I have to tell you both that the fertility meditation that I've been doing at night is off of Utube, so it's totally free! There are quite afew but the one I've been doing is about 16 minutes long, every night I seem to fall asleep at the same point, just as I'm imagining the warm energy and light flowing through my Fallopian tubes then I'm well away, it's like a chiff hanger every night! If your interested its call Guided Fertility Meditation by Tania Bee, but I'm going to look into investing in some proper CDs.

Kascashewnut- im glad i'm not the only one streaking naked in the rain, my latest crazy from yesterday is having a fertility stone in my bra.....I know it's a little   but I do believe in healing crystals so it can't do any harm, apart from when I forgot it was there, took my bra off and it fell straight on my toe....doh! I'm just starting my ivf journey and have my 1st consultation the beginning of April, so even tho I've been TTC for ages this is all new to me as I just found out my tubes are blocked last week  . Oh and ps, how flipping difficult is it to give up that milky brown treat that is chocolate?! I've actually started dreaming about it.

The very best of luck for your ivf, I hope your miracle happens as I do wish that we all have our little bundles of joy and happiness x

Hellokitty,

I'm so sorry to hear about your rough time, I've had a similar episode following an operation where I just seemed to lose the will to live, my poison was pain killers and sleeping pills, just didn't want to feel or think anything! I know our jobs don't help as I'm a paramedic and DREAD births or paedi jobs for obvious reasons.  I deal with patients all day and remain professional at all times but at home I just fall apart..... So if you don't mind me asking what do you do now? It good that you've come out of your stressful position as being more relaxed and calm makes such a difference to your general well being.

How did you feel coming out from your appointment? Just a couple more weeks to have your fsh then all being well you can start! I've been reading all the drugs you have to take and to be honest it is slightly confusing but at least I know how to IM myself, I'm sure I'll be ok.

My condolences to your friend, how awful! You have to try and stay positive though, and for your friend too, I can imagine its so very difficult for you to console her with everything that's going on with you, just stay strong my friend and think of yourself and your needs and what you need to do to help yourself ( I think that comes from a years worth of counselling).

So chin up Hellokitty and keep looking forward coz as my mum says, that's the reason our eyes are in our heads and not our arses, as we are ment to be looking toward to the future and not looking back at the crap that we leave behind    . Love my mum, she's never been one to mix her words.

So take care ladies and chat soon xxx


----------



## hellokitty

Ravenblu that's good advice although my DH is convinced I have eyes in the back of my head!
I work in medical records and I love it, such a good team there, they've made me feel so welcome. I felt ok coming out of the appointment, I think coz I have a plan now!

We had a stressful time at our last cycle becaus of my job and our beloved dog was diagnosed with an aggressive cancer he had radiotherapy and was given 6-12 months, it's coming up to 12 months now so that's another worry, things always happen when I try and have a stress free cycle! Will definitely try the meditation

Have a good day xx


----------



## tryingagainandagain

Hi girls just a quickie bef i dash off to work, will pop back in later 

I can't believe that your doc said that about dhea and at oxford, thats where im going. who did you see? how old are you kitty? gosh i dont know what to do now! will post what the naturopath said tonight.
have a great day


----------



## gem236

Hi Lady's

Just a quick one as I am in work, I had a quick read through your posts and just wanted to let you know my experience with DHEA. I was told at the end of my last cycle in 2011 to go on it as it will help with the quality of my eggs ready for my next cycle! I didnt take it until Dec last year as I had a year off treatment but as we wanted to start again this year I started early to get it in my system, the only difference I can see is that my periods are alot healthier and I dont suffer with pains as much which I used to. My periods were so bad I had to take time off work in the past! I defiantly recommend DHEA, I am started injections this sat and have my egg collection 14th March so lets hope it works this time round! 

Ravenblue - I also have a healing crystal inside my bra LOL, I think if you believe they can help thats all that matters. PLenty positive thinking is better than any negative thinking I say   Good Luck with your treatment

GOOD LUCK to everyone else going through treatment plenty baby dust coming your way  

  xx


----------



## Ravenblu

Hellokitty..

Hope you've had a good day, glad you're feeling more positive since your appointment, it does make things more bearable when you have a plan.

Re your pooch, why is it at our most stressful times in life other stressful stuff happens as well, it's like ok you're down now, so fate is just gonna give you a good kick in! It's just Sod's law working overtime, I wish he would just sod off! I'm sending hugs to your dog and you  ,I hope he's comfortable x

Kaschewnut.. So are you going to stocked up on a pineapple, Brazil nuts and full fat milk, or are you Sceptical? Not long now til you start, how are you feeling?

Gem236' I thought about putting the stone in my knickers to be closer to my baby making bits, but then thought better of it incase it fell out or worse got lodged somewhere , lol, it is funny the things we do, oh and best of luck to you too x

Sending everyone oodles and oodles of top grade baby sprinkles xxx


----------



## hellokitty

Gem236 let us know how you get on with your egg collection and how it compares to last time. I think I'm just gonna bite the bullet and take the dhea. Along with q10. 

Kascashewnut I'm 38, 39 in July. I can't remember his name now I think mr almond although I could be making that up!   

I'm just trying to relax, gonna go and have a gossip with the sis in law, who also has fertility issues, so you can guess what we talk about! I'm just going to take each day as it comes and not worry about tomorrow let alone next week!

Love to you girls x


----------



## tryingagainandagain

haha of course! Brazil nuts and pineapple. i dont do dairy apart from choc and organic cheese ,)  dont start till beg of april so reading up and getting to a good place this month is the priority. hope you girls are doing okay. life can be tough when lots of things hit you at once, with the added struggle of ttc i often feel like life is on hold. but, we all need to keep our energies positive whether crystals in panties or candlelit baths. im going to find a meditation cd today as a treat to me and my baby in the making. lots of virtual energy hugs x

Here's what the naturopath said 
Coq10- fine to continue with doctors approval 
DHEA- no 
DHA- yes 
Evening Primrose Oil- no 
Vitex- no 
Maca- no 
Wheatgrass- yes 
Spirilena- yes 
The ones with 'no' have an action on the hormonal system and could potentially alter how your body utilizes the medications.


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

hiya,

just to join in a little. my DHEA arrived yesterday. so i tried 1 x 25 mg tablet at tea time. went to bed, couldnt sleep, saw night turn into day and no sleep today,(no nap). will not be having it again. will stick to Co-Q10 from now on 

xxx


----------



## hellokitty

Jdm
I took it but felt horrible so stopped after 2 doses. I'm gonna give it another go at weekend just to make sure.


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

hi hellokitty,

wow, you are brave ........ i am not! DHEA  no way Jose lol 

xxxx


----------



## mazv

If you are planning to give it another go at some point then try taking it in the morning. Taking steroid drugs/supplements in the evening and at night time can cause insomnia and bad dreams.

Maz x


----------



## hellokitty

I took 25mg in morning then 25 at lunch that's when I started feeling yuck! So unsure whether to take all 75mg in one go in morning?

I have just called my gp to get my fsh level next week. Why do receptionist always make you feel like a naughty child being told off!? I felt like I had to keep apologising.   I am due af on fri, my guarantee set your watch 28 cycle, so have taken a chance and booked it for tues, how much do you wanna bet this is the cycle that last 30!! The receptionist will love me even more if I want to change it!


----------



## hellokitty

28 day cycle, is what I meant, whoops!


----------



## hellokitty

I knew it! I'm 2 days late!  I cannot believe it! gonna have to cancel the appointment for tues! It's a pain as I've had to swap my job on tues as it was something I had to be in early for! So frustrating!

We are still ttc naturally! So in my heart I'm secretly hoping we may have a miracle! but in my head I know it's impossible   come on   show yourself!

Hope everyone is having a good day today! My neice made me a special aunts card for today! Melted my heart but still not quite the same as a Mother's Day card


----------



## Macsbump1

Hi girls,

I've been taking 25mg 3 x per day for the last couple of months.  My consultant recommended it after reviewing my bloods etc.  I have to stop taking it before I start my buserilin and Gonal F.  I've had slightly greasy hair, and the odd spot, and my voice is very slightly lower but not massively noticable.  I've had slightly increased period pain, but I used to have terrible pain and used to pass out, so it's not so bad.  Maybe things are working again lol!

I don't know if it will make a difference, but I wouldn't take it without my consultants approval as I don't know how it will interact with the other drugs I've been prescribed.  Trouble is we are all on such different protocols, hardly anyone seems to have exactly the same, so it's hard to compare.

I'll let you know how I get on after ec x


----------



## hellokitty

I'm 4 days late now, but have been wondering whether that dose of dhea had an effect and that's why I'm late this cycle? I didn't have th courage to try it again so only had 2x25mg.. Do you think I'm going  

Macsbump1. Good luck with your EC, when is it? Sending baby dust your way x


----------



## tryingagainandagain

kitty could you be pregnant?  it didnt change my cycle at all. ive been told to stop by my consultant, so ill probably do that when i start down reg. im a bit worried my base scan was good because of the dhea though and so tempted to use it throughout the protocall.


----------



## Chandlerino

Thought I'd drop by and tell you my experience with DHEA.

I've just finished my 3rd month on it and no spontaneous bfp I'm afraid. 

It really mucked up my cycles - had one that was 25 days then two longer ones. My luteal phase went from 13 to 11 days and I ovulated at different times on each cycle.

What really made me stop is that I was started to lose a lot of hair -freaked me right out! Did get quite a few spots on my back and around my airline but if anything my skin was drier than normal.

I can't say whether it improved my egg quality though as not having IVF at the moment.

Wishing you all lots of luck & bfps

Chand xx


----------



## hellokitty

I'm not pregnant unfortunately.   showed herself yesterday with aveangance! Was doubled up at work and as I work in the hospital was made to go to casualty! Felt so stupid going because of period pains! Luckily I had such a lovely doctor who arranged a scan as he wanted to check I hadn't twisted an ovary. I had so many early pregnancy symptoms I sort of let myself believe for a minute! But scan showed nothing   I think it was the dhea so I'm not going to take it again.  Chandlerino sounds like you had a horrible experience with dhea. It's so confusing, but will look forward to more research being done into the benefits of it.

Good news though my scan was ok and she said I had a thin lining and ovaries looked good so that's reassuring! Have got my blood form for fsh on Monday, was tempted to leave it til next month because of this weird cycle but really can't wait to start.


----------

